# Magnified Pic Of Fluke



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

I recently had some problems with my flowerhorn, so I did a treatment of prazipro, and lord and behold, I nabbed it. LOTS of these guys laying in the bottom of the tank. quarter inch long. Fish is now back to normal.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Good shot weerhom! So after the prazi he just sh*t them out?

Glad he's doing better


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

FEEFA said:


> Good shot weerhom! So after the prazi he just sh*t them out?
> 
> Glad he's doing better


Some might get swallowed and shat out. But he probably expels them out his mouth or gills.

I found it is very easy to magnify stuff and get a pic. I just put a magnifying glass up in front of the camera lens and move the mgnfy glass till the camera focuses. For yous that might be interested.

The fish acted very strange with these. I have never fed live food btw. Remind you again these were a quarter inch each. And there were many. That is one huge "flucker". lol


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

How big is the FH and how long have you had him?
He probably already had them before you aquired him, it will give a ruff idea of how long they can actually survive with flukes/worms and size of worms compared to said fish.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

Here's the victim. 7 inch or so. I've had him a year. I am going to treat for internal parasites next by using panacur and flagyll.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats a silk beauty, glad he's doing much better


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Love that FH very nice. Thats one hell of a fluke.


----------

